# Super Sexy Furry Music Video By CraftyAndy Midwest Furfest



## craftyandy (Feb 3, 2018)

Great time and hope you enjoy the video, song Everything by Nine Inch Nails starring
starrik kyrubui
Sugio/ suit pepper
Syler
Tyzin Dragon
Michael Ringtail
@Bigbadmutt tele
Keiran
Goldenwolf
Kraz-Dempfox on FA
IDINGO
PORSCHE
Cantus
Buldinn girshovich

You Can use clips for anything, just credit this channel and CraftyAndy.
I stream often but always at 9:00pm Tuesdays and Thursdays 



If you love my work then there is the patreon.
CraftyAndy is creating CraftyArts, satirical art show mixing comedy skits & creativity | Patreon


----------

